# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Ringneck or cockatiel ????

## xarris21

Παιδια θελω μια μικρη (τεραστια) βοηθεια.... εχω να αποφασισω αναμεσα σε κοκατιλ και σε ρινγκνεκ. Και τα 2 μου φαινονται πολυ καλα σαν ρατσες αλλα εχω ακουσει οτι οι ρινγκνεκ ειναι πιο δυσκολα πουλια απο τα τσουλουφια.... Εκει που κολλαω αναμεσα στα 2 ειναι οτι οι ρινγκνεκ κανουν πολυ φασαρια αλλα ειναι καλοι ομιλητες,απο την αλλη πλευρα ομως οι τσουλουφωτοι ειναι πιο ησυχοι αλλα δεν ειναι κα τοσο καλοι ομιλητες οσο οι ρινγκνεκ...  :sad:  εγω γενικα θελω ενα παιχνιδιαρικο παπαγαλο να περναω την μερα μου μαζι του....

----------


## mitsman

Χαρη υπαρχουν αρκετα θεματα που θα μπορουσες να διαβασεις πανω σε αυτο το θεμα!!!!
Οπως: 
*cockatiel η ringneck...?**Ρίνγκνεκ ή κοκατίλ;*Θα σου πω συνοπτικα την γνωμη μου γιατι εχω βρεθει στην ιδια ακριβως θεση....
Τα ringneck μιλανε εγω εχω συναντησει απειροελαχιστα... σε αντιθεση με κοκατιλ...
κανενα δεν θα το επιλεξεις ομως για την δυνατοτητα του να μιλαει.... δεν ειναι το δυνατο τους σημειο σε κανενα απο τα δυο!

τα κοκατιλ ειναι πολυ παιχνιδιαρικα και χαδιαρικα αλλα και τα ρινκνεκ μπορουν να γινουν... ο Αντρεας μπορει να μας το επιβεβαιωσει...
τα ringneck ειναι φωνακλαδες αλλα ρωτα με και εμενα... τα κοκατιλ δεν πανε πισω....


Προσωπικα επιλεγω κοκατιλ και ξερω τα εξης... εξωτερικα θα μου αρεσουν περισσοτερο παντα τα ringneck..
Σε συμπεριφορα τα κοκατιλ..
τα κοκατιλ αναπαραγονται πολυ πιο ευκολα!
και για αυτο ψηφιζω κοκατιλ!

----------


## xarris21

ευχαριστω για την ψηφο!!

----------


## mariakappa

δεν ειναι αληθεια οτι τα ρινγκνεκ φωναζουν τοσο πολυ.τα κοκατιλ ειναι το ιδιο φωνακλαδικα.εαν ομως θελεις ενα πουλακι για γουτσου γουτσου παρε κοκατιλ.τα ρινγκνεκ για να γινουν ετσι θελει πολυ δουλεια.και παλι το αποτελεσμα δεν ειναι το ιδιο.

----------


## kaveiros

Θα συμφωνησω με τα παιδια. Εγω εχω ασχοληθει με 4 ringneck...χαδιαρικο δεν ειναι κανενα. Επισης για να μιλησει πρεπει να το παρεις μωρο , χωρις και παλι να ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα μιλησει...

----------


## tsouk

καλημέρα και από εμενα 
η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι ένα ρινγκνεκ  είναι πιο όμορφο πουλί από το κοκατιλ όσο για τις φωνές πιστεύω ότι σε ένταση είναι τα ρινγκνεκ πρωτοπόροι χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι κοκατιλ είναι άφωνα τα κοκατιλ είναι πιο χαδιάρικα και με λίγη προσπάθεια δένεται μαζί σου κατά την γνώμη μου ένα κοκατιλ πολύ καλή αρχή για ένα άπειρο ιδιοκτητη ψηφίζω κοκατιλ

----------


## nikosg6

καλημερα 
θα προτεινα να ξεκινησεις με το κοκατιλ διοτι ειναι απο την φυση τους πιο ευκολα πουλια αλλα μην νομιζεις οτι δεν ειναι φωνακλαδες ειδικα αρσενικος και μονος του. προτιμησε μικρο σε ηλικια οτι και αν παρεις για να ειναι πιο ευκολη η εξημερωση του. Να ξερεις ομως οτι τα ringneck ειναι πιο λιγο καθαρα πουλια απο τα κοκατιλ διοτι τα κοκατιλ βγαζουν μια σκονη (ριτινη) που ειναι προστατευτικη για το δερμα τους. και τελος οτι και να παρεις να φροντισεις να εχει ενα ανετο και οσο το δυνατον μεγαλυτερο κλουβι. ετσι θα ειναι πιο ευτιχισμενο και θα νιωθει πιο ανετα.

----------


## xarris21

ευχαριστω πολυ ολους σας για τις απαντησεις... κατεληξα να παρω Αρχες μαρτιου ενα αρσενικο κοκατιλ και μετα απο κανενα 6αμηνο θα παρω και ενα ρινγκνεκακι να του κανει παρεα.... μπορουν να συνηπαρξουν ως ρατσες δηλαδη μπορει το ρινγκνεκ να βλαψει με οποιονδηποτε τροπο το κοκατιλ?

----------


## mitsman

Σιγουρα ειναι πιο μεγαλοσωμο το ενα απο το αλλο και αυτο σημαινει οτι αν θεληση για καποιο λογο να του κανει κακο του το κανει ευκολα!!!!
Εγω θα σου προτεινα και αυτο θα κανεις στο τελος... γιατι οσο μαθαινεις αυτο ειναι το πιο ομορφο απο ολα... να παρεις ενα θηλυκο να κανεις αναπαραγωγη!

----------


## xarris21

ενα θηλυκο τι??? κοκατιλ θα ενωεις...

----------


## mitsman

Θηλυκο απο οτι παρεις!!!
Προφανως αφου θα παρεις κοκατιλ εννοω θηλυκο κοκατιλ!

----------


## Nick

Εγώ πάλι θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις Ringneck πολύ πιο όμορφα πουλιά και λίγο παρεξηγημένα για την φωνή τους.
Εγώ έχω και κοκατιλ και Ringneck....τα Ringneck τα έχω μέσα στο σπίτι και τα κοκατιλ στο μπαλκόνι γιατί δεν την πάλευα με την φωνή τους!
Δεν λέω ότι τα Ringneck δεν φωνάζουν άλλα όχι σε τέτοιο βαθμό όσο τα κοκατίλ τα κοκατιλ τουλάχιστον τα δικά μου κάθε λίγο ξεσήκωναν τον κόσμο.
Ψηφίζω Ringneck!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Χάρη σε ΚΑΜΙΑ περιπτωση μη βαλεις ringneck με κοκατίλ μαζί σε ίδιο κλουβί, η να τα αφήσεις να πλησιασουν το ένα το άλλο εκτός κλουβιού χωρίς στενή επίβλεψη...Η μόνη περίπτωση να συνυπάρξουν αυτά τα δυο είδη, είναι να μεγαλώσουν από μωρά μαζί και όταν λέμε μωρά μιλάμε για πολύ μωρά όχι από 2-3 μηνών. Πρέπει να έχουν ταϊστεί στο χέρι με κρέμα μαζί. Τα ρινγκνεκ είναι τρομερά διεκδικητικά με το χώρο τους, αντιπαθούν να έχουν κοντά τους άλλα είδη και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία επιτίθενται. Μια φορά πλησίασε ο Ντίνος στα ρίνγκνεκ χωρίς να το πάρω χαμπάρι και μέσα σε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα γύρισε στην πλάτη μου με 2 φτερά απ την ουρά βγαλμένα. Αν δεν ήμουν στο δωμάτιο είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα είχαμε χειρότερα. Επίσης αν έρθει η Μπέμπα (ρινγκνεκ) στον ώμο μου, και έρθει και ο Ντίνος...η ρίνγκνεκ τρέχει σαν δαιμονισμένη να τον δαγκώσει...

----------


## Nick

Σε αυτό που λέει ο Ανδρέας έχει δίκιο...μην το επιχειρήσεις να τα βάλεις μαζί θα γίνει μακελειό :Fighting0074:

----------


## xarris21

χμμ με προβληματισατε τωρα... λοιπον λεω να παρω για την ωρα ενα αρσενικο κοκατιλ και μετα απο κανενα εξαμηνο να παρω και ενα ringneck να του κανει παρεα αλλα θα τα εχω σε διαφορετικα κλουβια, να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο παιδια τα ringneck ειναι καλη πρωτη επιλογη?? γιατι μονο αυτο με προβληματιζει και δεν παιρνω ... εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι δυσκολα πουλια και να ρωτησω κατι τι διαφορετικες αναγκες εχουν απο τα τσουλουφια? Οσο για το δαγκωμα των ringneck σου κοβουν δαχτυλο?

----------


## xarris21

Θελω την γνωμη σας για τους ρονγκνεκ ως 1ο πουλι... τι ιδιοτροποιες εχουν και πια ειναι τα χαρακτηριστικα της συμπεριφορας της ρατσας?? Ειναι αληθεια δυσκολα πουλια?? θελω πολυ να παρω εναν ::

----------


## kaveiros

Εγω ουσιαστικα ως πρωτο το πηρα και μαλιστα οχι απλως αγριο...εξαγριωμενο θα ελεγα...Η ρικα μου παραμενει αγρια μεχρι σημερα αλλα σαφως ειναι πιο νορμαλ, δεν ουρλιαζει οταν με βλεπει. Τα ρινγκνεκ ως ειδος δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τα κοκατιλ που εχω, με κονουρες που ειχα, με budgies και lovebirds που εχουν γνωστοι μου. Εχουν τρομερο πεισμα, αν σε παρει π.χ ενα ρινγκνεκ με κακο ματι, δυσκολα θα σε χωνεψει ξανα. Ειναι πανεξυπνα, τρομερα διεκδικητικα π.χ αν εχεις κατι στο χερι και θελουν να στο παρουν να παιξουν, με την πρωτη ευκαιρια που θα ξεχαστεις να το αφησεις...ξεχασε το...θα τρεξουν να το παρουν. Εξημερωση μπορει να υπαρξει μονο αν το παρεις μωρο και το πισο θα εξημερωθει η αν θα μιλησει εξαρταται απ την προσωπικοτητα του. Κανενα ρινγκνεκ δεν ειναι το ιδιο, ακομα και μεταξυ τους μπορει να ειναι διπλα διπλα και να μη χωνευονται η να αγαπηθουν. Ζηλευουν τρομερα και θελουν παντα να γινεται το δικο τους. Τα μωρα επισης ειναι πολυ παιχνιδιαρικα. Για μενα δεν εχει να κανει αν ειναι το πρωτο σου οουλι. Εχει να κανει με το αν εισαι ετοιμος εσυ να το δεχτεις με την ισχυρη προσωπικοτητα που θα εχει... Οσο πιο μικρο το παρεις παντω, τοσο πιο ευκολα θα γινει κοινωνικο

----------


## xarris21

Μαλιστα ... σε ευχαριστω πολυ...!!! Μπορεις να μου πεις εκτροφειο ή πετ σοπ ( με πμ φυσικα ) που να γνωριζεις....!!! ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## kaveiros

Χαρη εκτροφεία στην Αττική μπορούν να σου στείλουν τα παιδιά απ τη διαχειριση. Σε πετ δε θα σου προτεινα να κοιταξεις γιατι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βρεις μωρό και αν δεν εχει δαχτυλίδη...δυσκολα θα ξερεις αν αυτο που θα παρεις ειναι μωρο...

----------


## xarris21

οκ παρακαλω ολα τα παιδια της διαχειρησεις να μου στειλουν ιδιωτες ή εκτροφεις που να εκτρεφουν ρινγκνεκς

----------


## vicky_ath

> Χαρη εκτροφεία στην Αττική μπορούν να σου στείλουν τα παιδιά απ τη διαχειριση.


Εγώ να διορθώσω απλά, λέγοντας πως εμείς σαν διαχείριση δεν έχουμε κάποια λίστα με εκτροφεία να προτείνουμε ή να στέλνουμε στα μέλη. Η μόνη λίστα με επαγγελματίες σχετικούς με το χώρο είναι αυτή των πτηνιάτρων.  :winky:

----------


## kaveiros

Ουπς νόμιζα οτι και την λίστα με τους εκτροφείς την έχει η διαχείριση...βλέπει εγώ εδώ που είμαι δεν τα χρειάστηκα ποτε γιατι πολυ απλα δεν έχουμε :Happy:  Αρα κάποιος που να ξερει εκτροφεις απο Αττικη, να στειλει στο Χάρη :Happy:

----------


## xarris21

ok τοτε προτεινετε μου καποιους εφοσων ξερετε...!,
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------

